
NaNoGenMo - Spend the month of November writing code that generates a novel - crisbal_
https://github.com/NaNoGenMo/2019/
======
crisbal_
A few days ago I discovered this initiative that I found very interesting and
fun: during the month on November you have to develop a program to generate a
novel of around 50k words. This is the 7th edition of the event.

I started reading the dev-logs (GitHub issues) of the past editions and
discovered some great novels both in term of technology involved and also
content.

Some gems:

* MARYSUE ([https://github.com/catseye/MARYSUE](https://github.com/catseye/MARYSUE)), which aims to create an interesting novel with a plot and everything else (and the related write-up "A story compiler" ([https://git.catseye.tc/MARYSUE/blob/master/doc/Overview%20of...](https://git.catseye.tc/MARYSUE/blob/master/doc/Overview%20of%20a%20Story%20Compiler.md\)))

* LIFE OF THE AZAR ([https://github.com/NaNoGenMo/2017/issues/39](https://github.com/NaNoGenMo/2017/issues/39)), an archive/enciclopedia of some sort of an imaginary city of a couple of thousands of citizens describing the people, their relationships, events that happens in the city and much more

* THE DESERT OF THE WEST ([https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo-2015/issues/156](https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo-2015/issues/156)), a generated guide of imaginary worlds together with a map generation alghoritm with rivers and erosion ([http://mewo2.com/notes/terrain/](http://mewo2.com/notes/terrain/)) and a generator for city names based on natural language theories ([http://mewo2.com/notes/naming-language/](http://mewo2.com/notes/naming-language/))

* MEOW ([https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo-2014/issues/50](https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo-2014/issues/50)) meow meow meeeooow mew

Some projects are based on Neural Networks, some on Markov Chains, some on
simulations, some on Tracery grammars
([https://tracery.io/](https://tracery.io/)), some on Prolog, some on "plain"
text processing and some on a mix of all of these. (I found an overview of the
approaches for the 2016 edition here
[https://github.com/NaNoGenMo/2016/issues/154](https://github.com/NaNoGenMo/2016/issues/154))

I find all of this very fascinating and might start my own adventure with text
generation in the next days.

